# Desk Build



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

*Layout & Milling Materials*

I know this is a little out of order but I needed to get started on these desks ahead of the garbage can containers. What is great about these desks is that we will be using different kinds of joinery. We'll be laminating the legs, pocket hole joinery for the aprons and top. Plus there will be some edge banding happening too. You will also see how I build my drawer boxes and the material that I use for this in future episodes. Don't forget to sign up for Huck's (hucksdiy.com) monthly prize give away.

http://blip.tv/play/AYHzrmsA


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Layout & Milling Materials*
> 
> I know this is a little out of order but I needed to get started on these desks ahead of the garbage can containers. What is great about these desks is that we will be using different kinds of joinery. We'll be laminating the legs, pocket hole joinery for the aprons and top. Plus there will be some edge banding happening too. You will also see how I build my drawer boxes and the material that I use for this in future episodes. Don't forget to sign up for Huck's (hucksdiy.com) monthly prize give away.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYHzrmsA


How have you liked sketch up? I am looking for an easy design program that doesn't take an engineering degree to work and not break the wallet as well. 
Sketch list from Rockler a good product, do you know? 
I have been drawing and it takes up a lot of time as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Huckleberry said:


> *Layout & Milling Materials*
> 
> I know this is a little out of order but I needed to get started on these desks ahead of the garbage can containers. What is great about these desks is that we will be using different kinds of joinery. We'll be laminating the legs, pocket hole joinery for the aprons and top. Plus there will be some edge banding happening too. You will also see how I build my drawer boxes and the material that I use for this in future episodes. Don't forget to sign up for Huck's (hucksdiy.com) monthly prize give away.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYHzrmsA


Brian-no I did face joint my boards, reason being (in my little world) is that no matter what both faces once sent through the thickness planer will be parallel.
Rando-I have been using sketch up for about 5 years and I like it a lot for a few reasons.
1-its free
2-there are several podcasts out there on this topic
3-there are also ruby files that enhance what you can do with the free version of sketch up.
4-most of the ruby files are free
5.sketch up to me is very easy to used and it is also a powerful sales tool.
This is the only program that I know and use as far as designing and this is all I probably will ever know.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Huckleberry said:


> *Layout & Milling Materials*
> 
> I know this is a little out of order but I needed to get started on these desks ahead of the garbage can containers. What is great about these desks is that we will be using different kinds of joinery. We'll be laminating the legs, pocket hole joinery for the aprons and top. Plus there will be some edge banding happening too. You will also see how I build my drawer boxes and the material that I use for this in future episodes. Don't forget to sign up for Huck's (hucksdiy.com) monthly prize give away.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYHzrmsA


Great start!


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

*Layouts, cuts, and more.*

So here is part two of this series on making these desks. I show you how I layout my sheet goods and yes I did solve my quandary of the pencil drawer grain. So I hope that this is entertaining and educational for all.

http://blip.tv/play/AYH16WwA


----------



## bradshaw (May 18, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Layouts, cuts, and more.*
> 
> So here is part two of this series on making these desks. I show you how I layout my sheet goods and yes I did solve my quandary of the pencil drawer grain. So I hope that this is entertaining and educational for all.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH16WwA


Huck,
I don't mind the lenght and look forward to the draw slides. Watch those bugs man.
[email protected]


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

*Making, glueing, and trimming the edge banding*

In this episode I show you all of the ins and outs on using hardwood edge banding. I had to pick up a new trim router so once I make the new base I will show that to everyone.

http://blip.tv/play/AYH33FgA


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Making, glueing, and trimming the edge banding*
> 
> In this episode I show you all of the ins and outs on using hardwood edge banding. I had to pick up a new trim router so once I make the new base I will show that to everyone.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH33FgA


Thanks Huck, Keep up the way your going. I enjoy your videos and always seem to learn something from
watching the way that you approach and make your projects. I do appreciate the time that you put into these videos for people that you might not get to meet or know. Looking forward to your next video.
Alf… Melbourne ..Australia


----------



## bradshaw (May 18, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Making, glueing, and trimming the edge banding*
> 
> In this episode I show you all of the ins and outs on using hardwood edge banding. I had to pick up a new trim router so once I make the new base I will show that to everyone.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH33FgA


enjoyed the video….. get a backup router


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

*Episode 10 - Drawer Box Construction*

As we continue on in our build we get to where we need to build the boxes for our drawers. I run through it and explain about setting up for the drawer slides.

http://blip.tv/play/AYH51XAA


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

*Installing Drawer Slides*

In this episode I go over the installation of the drawer slides. It is very important to remember that the width of you drawer box is the key to a successful slide installation.

http://blip.tv/play/AYH8nnoA


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Installing Drawer Slides*
> 
> In this episode I go over the installation of the drawer slides. It is very important to remember that the width of you drawer box is the key to a successful slide installation.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH8nnoA


Hey Huck,

Interesting take on installing the drawer slides. Thanks for insight on how you do it.


----------



## bradshaw (May 18, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Installing Drawer Slides*
> 
> In this episode I go over the installation of the drawer slides. It is very important to remember that the width of you drawer box is the key to a successful slide installation.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH8nnoA


Hi Huck,

Shouldn't you straighten out that middle drawer before installing the top drawer?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Huckleberry said:


> *Installing Drawer Slides*
> 
> In this episode I go over the installation of the drawer slides. It is very important to remember that the width of you drawer box is the key to a successful slide installation.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH8nnoA


Dennis,
Yes you should straighten out that drawer before proceeding on to the next one. If you don't then you run the risk of compounding any problems with fit, sliding, and over looks of the false fronts.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Installing Drawer Slides*
> 
> In this episode I go over the installation of the drawer slides. It is very important to remember that the width of you drawer box is the key to a successful slide installation.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH8nnoA


Huck 
Why not just make a spacer that would mark the place for the cabinet and drawer slide ?


----------



## Gnagen (Oct 2, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Installing Drawer Slides*
> 
> In this episode I go over the installation of the drawer slides. It is very important to remember that the width of you drawer box is the key to a successful slide installation.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH8nnoA


Huck

Have you put in the Blum undermounts. I wish you would film that.

Good info.

GN


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

*Getting the Ole' Fisheye*

. I have this desk all ready to get lacquered and man o' man how I love the smell of lacquer. I get all ready to start my process and begin to shoot the desk. I do this this way most of the time. I shoot a coat of lacquer sealer let it rest an hour or so and then sand with 600 grit paper. I then start my top coat, I do this step pretty much the same as the sealer. When I go back to check my work about 1/2 hour later the top has all of these bubbles in it. What the @#*^ is this??? After some consulting with others and so consoling as well I have been hit by the fish eye finish. Has anyone and, I am sure there are plenty that have, had this happen to them? If so what did you do to fix it?

What is so weird about this is that it only did it on the veneered top none of the hardwood or plywood got it. Which really threw me for a loop.

http://blip.tv/play/AYH85gYA


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Huckleberry said:


> *Getting the Ole' Fisheye*
> 
> . I have this desk all ready to get lacquered and man o' man how I love the smell of lacquer. I get all ready to start my process and begin to shoot the desk. I do this this way most of the time. I shoot a coat of lacquer sealer let it rest an hour or so and then sand with 600 grit paper. I then start my top coat, I do this step pretty much the same as the sealer. When I go back to check my work about 1/2 hour later the top has all of these bubbles in it. What the @#*^ is this??? After some consulting with others and so consoling as well I have been hit by the fish eye finish. Has anyone and, I am sure there are plenty that have, had this happen to them? If so what did you do to fix it?
> 
> ...


I'd guess that the veneer had some sort of foreign material on it like silicon, wax, etc. Might try sanding it then wipe it down with laquer thinner and a clean cloth followed by another wipe down with fresh thinner and a different cloth.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> *Getting the Ole' Fisheye*
> 
> . I have this desk all ready to get lacquered and man o' man how I love the smell of lacquer. I get all ready to start my process and begin to shoot the desk. I do this this way most of the time. I shoot a coat of lacquer sealer let it rest an hour or so and then sand with 600 grit paper. I then start my top coat, I do this step pretty much the same as the sealer. When I go back to check my work about 1/2 hour later the top has all of these bubbles in it. What the @#*^ is this??? After some consulting with others and so consoling as well I have been hit by the fish eye finish. Has anyone and, I am sure there are plenty that have, had this happen to them? If so what did you do to fix it?
> 
> ...


Yep, silicon is most likely the culprit.

I have a buddy with a body shop. He will not allow any kind of spray oil, let alone silicon lube, in the shop. He says it gets airborne and a spec lands on a car to be painted and they waste a paint job. Costly to be sure!


----------



## chaim (Mar 10, 2008)

Huckleberry said:


> *Getting the Ole' Fisheye*
> 
> . I have this desk all ready to get lacquered and man o' man how I love the smell of lacquer. I get all ready to start my process and begin to shoot the desk. I do this this way most of the time. I shoot a coat of lacquer sealer let it rest an hour or so and then sand with 600 grit paper. I then start my top coat, I do this step pretty much the same as the sealer. When I go back to check my work about 1/2 hour later the top has all of these bubbles in it. What the @#*^ is this??? After some consulting with others and so consoling as well I have been hit by the fish eye finish. Has anyone and, I am sure there are plenty that have, had this happen to them? If so what did you do to fix it?
> 
> ...


It could be the type of sand paper you used serrated or silicon carbide? Or it could be other contaminants even unwashed hands or new gloves (powder from) 
I would firstly sand down the finish to level it and then wipe it down with denatured alcohol then spray a sealer coat of 2 pound shellac.
Chaim


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

*Episode 13- More Drawer Slide Installations*

With so many types of slides out there, there are different ways in which to install them. So here is another type of slide installation. I hope this is informative for everyone.

http://blip.tv/play/AYH_wCQA


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Huckleberry said:


> *Episode 13- More Drawer Slide Installations*
> 
> With so many types of slides out there, there are different ways in which to install them. So here is another type of slide installation. I hope this is informative for everyone.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH_wCQA


great vidio
thank´s for taking your time to make and sharing it

Take care
Dennis


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

Huckleberry said:


> *Episode 13- More Drawer Slide Installations*
> 
> With so many types of slides out there, there are different ways in which to install them. So here is another type of slide installation. I hope this is informative for everyone.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH_wCQA


I like your simple approach to things. I have a centering drill for pilot holes and really like it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Eugene (Apr 26, 2008)

Huckleberry said:


> *Episode 13- More Drawer Slide Installations*
> 
> With so many types of slides out there, there are different ways in which to install them. So here is another type of slide installation. I hope this is informative for everyone.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/AYH_wCQA


I like the video it was very informative to me. Now I'm going to put slides on my next set of drawers. I tried it before and things didn't work out for me too well. I see what I was doing wrong. Thanks.


----------

